# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  How do I rise from "student" to "technologist"?

## awerby

I looked in vain for the button that would graduate me - where is it hidden? There are a whole lot of "students" on this board who'd probably also like to know...

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## Davo

Post more.

----------


## JohnA136

Those rating are based on the number of posts you make.  Stay with us and you will climb up the ladder.

----------


## Compro01

The number of posts needed for each level can be found here.

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ull=1#post1634

----------

